# Pebbles at the Crown Classic Dog Show



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Congratulations! She looks beautiful!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Pebbles looks outstanding. You must be a very busy man now your pursuing another endeavour. 

The B&W suits the second photo very well. Very nice.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Great! Glad she seems to enjoy showing! With more practice things will keep getting better and better! I was there 3 of 4 days. Wish I would have known! Pebble's mom is littermate to my dog's dam!! Small dog world! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Both shots are just great as usual Joe, but your girl is looking really beautiful...


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

She is gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks everybody.



CarolinaCasey said:


> I was there 3 of 4 days. Wish I would have known! Pebble's mom is littermate to my dog's dam!! Small dog world!


*Really?! Small world indeed. Are you talking about Lilly?* I think "Lilly" is right. I don't know how you breeders/show people keep all these names straight.  Makes my head hurt.

Here are a few more random shots of various Goldens from that morning.


#1









#2









#3









#4









#5









#6









#7









#8









#9









#10 Pebbles' sister 









#11 Pebbles' father 









#12 









#13 Hey, you're not a Golden!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Pebbles is stunning. Great pictures of all the goldens, love the Aussie too-such a beautiful dog.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I think photo #5 is my dog!! Cami & Grace are littermates. Their mother is Lily. Grace is my dog's dam and Cami is Pebble's dam.  Wishing you and Barb lots of luck with Pebbles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

That's interesting. Thanks for the info.
So, Grace is your dogs dam. What is your dogs name? Casey?
I guess your dog and Pebbles are cousins. 

If you think #5 is your dog, I'll take a look and see if I have any others.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I thought that looked like Gibbs! haha Cute picture too 

Sounds like Pebbles had a great first show! It is definitely fun when they are puppies and then nice to let them grow up before they are shown seriously once they are more mature. I like the puppy time because there is no pressure and it's all fun and games


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful Golden and great photo's


----------

